# Heres a question for you guys



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok this is something that happened to me last spring and i need some help on makin the right decision.

Last spring it was one of the first days out and i was sitting in a ditch waitin for a neck collar to fly over cuz there were many snows and blues in the field in front of me. I was waitin and looked at the geese and a blue and a honker flew over me. The blue had a red neck collar. I wasnt sure if i should have shot because with my luck i would have shot the honker. 
So do you guys think it was the right decision??


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Definately


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

If you are not sure of your shot, or it is unsafe, you don't shoot. I would say by not pulling the trigger you made the best choice.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yep you never forget poor choices man... good job :beer:


----------



## snowgoosekiller11 (Apr 14, 2008)

i woulda piss rolled the blue.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

snowgoosekiller11 said:


> i woulda piss rolled the blue.


Haha this guy knows what to do!


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I think you made a good desicion.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

snowgoosekiller11 said:


> i woulda piss rolled the blue.


+1


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

U shoot him as long as they are not right on top of each other!!!! Think of it this way, if you only need one more goose to complete your limit and a pair of geese come in, you take one of the pair, no brainer!!! Neckies are hard to come by, hopefully you saved that bird for me this spring!! lol


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I think only you can decide if you made the right decision. Was the Canada flying really close to the blue?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I would :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

That collar would be sitting on my night stand keeping me company at night.

But if you weren't sure good choice


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

PJ said:


> I think only you can decide if you made the right decision. Was the Canada flying really close to the blue?


the canada was right by him like on top of him so after all this i think i mad a good decision


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

The question is, If it was two Canadas and you only needed one would you have shot then?

That Canada would've had to be making out with that blue in order for me not to have shot!


----------



## hammer007911 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would have shoot in a heart beat brother. If a GW was watching he could have seen your intent and if you would have hit the honker he would have understood. And if you would have shot the honker accidently just call yourself in ASAP as that can lead to a free pass anyway. :beer:

Hammer


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

hammer007911 said:


> I would have shoot in a heart beat brother. If a GW was watching he could have seen your intent and if you would have hit the honker he would have understood. And if you would have shot the honker accidently just call yourself in ASAP as that can lead to a free pass anyway. :beer:
> 
> Hammer


Please tell me you're not serious. :roll:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I would have most definately pulled the trigger, unless of course
then canadian was in the direct shooting pass of the blue


----------



## &quot;V&quot;1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep - if you have the shot , take it. shoot straight


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

I probably would have shot, then accepted the ticket, then wished I didn't do it.


----------



## wingshooter86 (Jan 22, 2009)

gotta be confident in your shot. shoot em in the lips boy.


----------

